# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Portable Digital Assistants (PDA)  >  ASUS M530w Review: Overview

## SDA

ASUSTek corporation has a very good reputation in the area of computer electronics, mobiles, PDA and pocket pc. Its latest models, the ASUS P525, ASUS P535 and ASUS P735 are very successful and reliable models. ASUS will soon make available to the market a new Windows Mobile Device, the ASUS M530w. Unlike the ASUS P525, P535 and P735, the ASUS M530w is a Smartphone (no touch screen). The device will run the new Windows Mobile operating system, Windows Mobile 6 standard. The ASUS M530w is equipped with the powerfull Marvell PXA270 processor at 416MHZ and has support for 3G as well as a 2 mega pixels camera.
http://www.mypocketpcmobile.com/ASUS...8/Default.aspx

----------

